# Animal Crossing Movie!



## proddc (Feb 15, 2014)

Doubutsu no Mori!! *Have you seen it?!*  *Did you like it!?* 
Have you not seen it and want to watch it?!! http://vimeo.com/67792314 *Here then!* Free, and part 1/6 - *English subtitled!* This website is how I watched it 
*Know what?* I loved it so much, that *I BASED MY AC:NL TOWN ON IT*  
I have Ai, and Yu for 2/3 characters living there! (the 3rd character I made so I can have more furniture xD) 
I'm trying to get Rosie, Margie, etc. to move in- I have Alfonso, and to overrun the town with Cherry trees! 
Yu is in a tent, since that's how I'd picture him living, and his house is never shown in the movie D: 
Only one room of Ai's is shown, and I'm working on that room! (Mostly using the green furniture series, any suggestions let me know what other furniture to put in.) 
But I put a path in my town.. That's not in the movie. I think I might go kick it all up... 
*I made 10 of Ai's outfits too!* At the able sisters. Want them? PM me and I'll send the QR codes to you!!!!!
And I bought the majority of Yu's outfits at the able sisters. 
*Want to visit my town?!?!* Dream code in my signature!  
Then you can see my Ai and Yu characters!
(If you have any of the characters in the movie excluding Alfonso- let me know.) 
And I named the town A. Villa!!! (Animal Village was too long  )


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 15, 2014)

I cried when Margie left :')


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 15, 2014)

Aw I love that film, something about it really warms my heart. (As cheesy as that sounds, it's the best way I can describe how it makes me feel!) I'm gong to watch it again soon, perhaps when I'm sad as it's good for cheering up.

Your town sounds cool, by the way!


----------



## proddc (Feb 15, 2014)

i did too :'o

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was totally joyus when i watched it i understand haha and im sure they made it for like young japanese children xD  and thank you!


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

I need to see this movie I just heard of it today and I need to see this.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 16, 2014)

I love it <3 And did you know Margie shares a birthday with me?


----------



## proddc (Feb 16, 2014)

haha the link is there!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i did not know that!  thats sweet! haha


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2014)

havent seen it and i dont plan to. it looks cheap and im not a big fan of movies


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

I saw it, it was pretty good


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Feb 16, 2014)

I cried so much when Ai read the letter from Sally(Margie)!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Such a great film <3


----------



## proddc (Feb 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> havent seen it and i dont plan to. it looks cheap and im not a big fan of movies



Well the artwork wasn't half bad. at all.  Personally I could tell a lot of time went into it. The voices were the only thing that really bothered me, but if I was raised in Japan I'm sure I'd be used to the different inflections. I also really don't like movies. Mainly because the people who make them put in unneeded garbage, that makes me uncomfortable. Haha, but if you're a fan of AC i'd say its apart of the experience. You don't need to watch it though, just that this thread is about people who want to talk about the movie, instead of bring it down..


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 16, 2014)

I watched it a few years ago and I loved it, I need to watch it again sometime.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

I've seen the film it was really cute I quite enjoyed it
I hope I'm not the only who would like to have another AC movie in the future :'D


----------



## Mariah (Feb 17, 2014)

I thought it was boring.


----------



## Libra (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen a bit of it. I'll try watching the entire movie this weekend.


----------



## Annabat (Feb 17, 2014)

I did not know an Animal Crossing movie existed until when I got the game last month on Chinese New Year. I would like to see it!


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2014)

proddc said:


> Well the artwork wasn't half bad. at all.  Personally I could tell a lot of time went into it. The voices were the only thing that really bothered me, but if I was raised in Japan I'm sure I'd be used to the different inflections. I also really don't like movies. Mainly because the people who make them put in unneeded garbage, that makes me uncomfortable. Haha, but if you're a fan of AC i'd say its apart of the experience. You don't need to watch it though, just that this thread is about people who want to talk about the movie, instead of bring it down..



I didn't bring it down, I voiced my opinion


----------

